# Monoprice 5x1 HDMI switch



## kober (May 27, 2006)

Can't get get the switch to work with my VP622 on any input. All inputs work well for my Sony PS3. 

I had heard that only input #5 would work for the PS3 but all inputs should be working for the VP622. I've switched cables. I'm using 2 Monster cables and a no name (white) cable from the switch to the TV.

Before the Monoprice switch I bought a switch from Best Buy and the result was the opposite, ie. the VP622 worked ok but not the PS3. I returned the first unit as defective and had the same result from the second unit.

Am I missing something or is it really so difficult to get a working switch?


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a Monoprice 3x1 HDMI switch and it works flawlessy with my 622. The problem could lie with your TV's HDMI port, other than that or bad cables, I really have no idea what's wrong.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I have the same switch as you and I have no problem with the 622. I had a problem with the Toshiba HD A1. I had to change to the last port and it started working OK after that but never had a problem with the 622 on the first port.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I too have this switch, the 5x1. I've got 2 622's an Oppo 981 DVD player, and my macbook pro all working through it. Sounds like you may have a bad switch? I'd see about getting it replaced.


----------



## jjsaustin (May 15, 2007)

I just got the 4x1 monoprice switch and I can't get it working with the 622 either. It works with my DVD player and I know all the cables are good, because I can bypass the switch with a Male to Male HDMI Coupler. My pj just keeps saying "no signal" 

Kober what did you end up doing?


----------



## wolverine26 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have the 5x1 and it works flawlessly with my PS3, 622, HD-DVD player and Oppo DVD player. For what it is worth I use all Mono price cables and the 622 is plugged into the 4th port.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Another happy 5x1 Monoprice HDMI Switch user.

ViP622, XBox 360 Elite, Philips Upscaling DVD Player, and a friends PS3's all connected.

I didn't follow any particular orders in connections, but if it helps 622:1, 360:2, DVD Player:3, PS3:4.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

I've also got the switch. It works with my 622 and PS3, but doesn't work with my Toshiba HD-A2...even after the recent v2.1 firmware upgrade.

My 622 is on input #1.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

joebird said:


> I've also got the switch. It works with my 622 and PS3, but doesn't work with my Toshiba HD-A2...even after the recent v2.1 firmware upgrade.
> 
> My 622 is on input #1.


It works with my Toshiba HD A1 but I had to put it on the last port for it to work right.


----------



## jjsaustin (May 15, 2007)

I called Sean at Monoprice about my 4x1 switch not working. He suggested the 5x1 as it apparently has a different chip set. He sent that to me at no extra charge. Sure enough, the 5x1 worked like a champ!

Kudo's to Sean for know his products to well!

I have purchased many times from these guys before as they have great service and prices.


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

jjsaustin said:


> I called Sean at Monoprice about my 4x1 switch not working. He suggested the 5x1 as it apparently has a different chip set. He sent that to me at no extra charge. Sure enough, the 5x1 worked like a champ!
> 
> Kudo's to Sean for know his products to well!
> 
> I have purchased many times from these guys before as they have great service and prices.


I have the Monoprice 4X1 Switch and it works perfect with my 622.


----------

